# Vorfachspulen-Schachtel zu gewinnen



## Salmonidenangler (24. März 2019)

1. Heilbutt
2. Dorsch
3. Lachs


----------



## Florian W. (24. März 2019)

Von oben nach unten

Heilbutt
Dorsch 
Lachs


----------



## Seatrout (24. März 2019)

Heilbutt
Dorsch
Lachs


----------



## Lengspezi (24. März 2019)

1. HEILBUTT
2.Dorsch 
3. LACHS


----------



## Peter_Piper (24. März 2019)

Heilbutt
Dorsch
Lachs


----------



## Mooskugel (24. März 2019)

Kann mich dem bisher genannten nur anschließen
1. Heilbutt
2. Dorsch
3. Lachs


----------



## auerjockel (24. März 2019)

1 Heilbutt  2Dorsch 3 Lachs


----------



## Bronni (24. März 2019)

Schließe mich auch an:
1. Heilbutt
2. Dorsch
3. Lachs


----------



## glavoc (24. März 2019)

da ich noch nie Heilbutt, Dorsch und Lachs gefangen hab`, schreib ich halt einfach mal ab, & verlass mich auf die Nordmeererfahrenen Boardies


----------



## fluefiske (24. März 2019)

1. Heilbutt 2. Dorsch 3. Lachs


----------



## Spaßfischer (24. März 2019)

1. Heilbutt 
2. Dorsch 
3. Lachs


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (24. März 2019)

Heilbutt, Kabeljau und Lachs


----------



## einfach_chris (24. März 2019)

Heilbutt, Dorsch, Lachs.


----------



## Tikey0815 (24. März 2019)

Heilbutt
Dorsch 
Lachs


----------



## świetlik (24. März 2019)

Heilbutt
Dorsch
Lachs


----------



## hanzz (24. März 2019)

1. Heilbutt
2. Dorsch
3. Lachs


----------



## Forelle74 (24. März 2019)

Heilbutt
Dorsch 
Lachs


----------



## Kochtopf (24. März 2019)

Ukelei
Kaulbarsch
Döbel


----------



## Hering 58 (24. März 2019)

1. Heilbutt
2. Dorsch
3. Lachs


----------



## hanzz (24. März 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ukelei
> Kaulbarsch
> Döbel



zu geeil
Mein Arbeitskollege fragt grad, warum ich Kaffee durch die Gegend spucke


----------



## Nemo (24. März 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Heilbutt, Kabeljau und Lachs


Geschickt von der Masse abgehoben


----------



## Localhorst (24. März 2019)

Heilbutt
Dorsch 
Lachs


----------



## sprogoe (24. März 2019)

1. Heilbutt    (nach dem Töten Kaputt-Butt)
2. Dorsch
3. Lachs


----------



## Coastlinegroupie (24. März 2019)

Ich habe leider noch keinen dieser Fische gefangenen, aber es ist ein Heilbutt, ein Dorch/Kabeljau (je nach dem wo er gefangen wurde) und ein Lachs.


----------



## Xianeli (24. März 2019)

1. Heilbutt
2. Dorsch 
3. Lachs 

Wäre mir aber ohne euch nicht sicher gewesen ^^


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. März 2019)

Heilbutt - Dorsch - Lachs


----------



## Mariachi (24. März 2019)

1. Heilbutt
2. Dorsch
3. Lachs
tippe ich dann mal auch


----------



## Pokolyt (24. März 2019)

1: Heilbutt
2: Dorsch
3: Lachs


----------



## ulli1958m (24. März 2019)

1: Heilbutt
2: Dorsch
3: Lachs

und alle drei haben die Pfanne noch nicht von innen gesehen


----------



## schwerhoeriger (24. März 2019)

1. großer Hecht
2. mittlerer Hecht
3. kleiner Hecht


----------



## Dorschbremse (24. März 2019)

Joah - bei einigen Postings denke ich schon drüber nach, ob man für Kreativität nicht weitere Preise ausloben könnte..... aber besser nicht, sonst artet es aus wie bei der Boardferkelwahl


----------



## Hecht100+ (24. März 2019)

Heilbutt - Dorsch - Lachs


----------



## Over (24. März 2019)

Heilbutt
Dorsch
Lachs


----------



## Papamopps (24. März 2019)

Schön, wenn man erst tipt und sich dann durch die Posts bestätigt fühlt.

Heilbutt
Dorsch
Lachs


----------



## Nemo (24. März 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Joah - bei einigen Postings denke ich schon drüber nach, ob man für Kreativität nicht weitere Preise ausloben könnte..... aber besser nicht, sonst artet es aus wie bei der Boardferkelwahl


Ich wäre dafür. Die Regeln würden das auch zulassen. Es steht lediglich da, dass unter den Kommentaren ein Gewinner ermittelt wird. Von Auslosung oder dass die Antworten korrekt sein müssten ist nicht die Rede


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 73244 (24. März 2019)

1. Salzwasserfisch
2. Salzwasserfisch
3. Salzwasser-Süßwasserfisch


----------



## McDeath (24. März 2019)

Bild1: Heilbut
Bild2: Dorsch
Bild3: Lachs


----------



## Nuesse (24. März 2019)

Ist da Schnur auf den Spulen ?


----------



## Floriho (25. März 2019)

1 - Heilbutt
2 - Dorsch
3 - Lachs


----------



## schomi (25. März 2019)

Die Schwanzflossen gehören:
oberstes Bild: Heilbutt
mittleres Bild : Dorsch
unteres Bild: Lachs


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (25. März 2019)

Heilbutt 
Dorsch
Lachs


----------



## Anglerboard Redaktion (25. März 2019)

Das Gewinnspiel ist beendet. Vielen Dank an alle Teilnehmer!
Die Lösung lautet:
1. Heilbutt
2. Dorsch
3. Lachs
Der Gewinner ist @schomi
Meld dich bei mir via Unterhaltung. Ich brauche deine Adresse.

Allen anderen Boardies weiterhin viel Spaß hier auf dem Anglerboard! Das nächste Gewinnspiel kommt bestimmt!
Viele Grüße
Euer AB-Team


----------



## Anglerboard Redaktion (27. März 2019)

@schomi, du hast noch bis heute 12 Uhr Zeit, dich bei uns zu melden. 
Ansonsten geht der Gewinn an jemand anderen.


----------



## ulli1958m (27. März 2019)

Ich würde mich bei einer Neuwahl zur Verfügung stellen


----------



## sprogoe (27. März 2019)

Alter Bettler, ich bin auch noch da.


----------



## ulli1958m (27. März 2019)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Alter Bettler, ich bin auch noch da.


Das ist super....einer muss ja das Nachsehen haben


----------



## phirania (27. März 2019)

Und hat er sich gemeldet.?


----------



## Nuesse (27. März 2019)

Ich bin jemand anderes


----------



## sprogoe (27. März 2019)

Man munkelt, schomi ist unterwegs zur Redaktion, da er annahm, nur mit Selbstabholung.


----------



## phirania (27. März 2019)

Na hoffentlich geht er nicht verloren..
Nuffi ist damals auf dem weg nach Malle auch falsch abgebogen und nie mehr aufgetaucht...


----------



## Anglerboard Redaktion (27. März 2019)

@ulli1958m, Glückwunsch! Du bist als neuer Gewinner gezogen worden. 
Meld dich bei uns via Unterhaltung.


----------



## ulli1958m (27. März 2019)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> @ulli1958m, Glückwunsch! Du bist als neuer Gewinner gezogen worden.
> Meld dich bei uns via Unterhaltung.


Super....Habe ich gemacht...Nachricht angekommen?


----------



## hanzz (27. März 2019)

ulli1958m schrieb:


> Ich würde mich bei einer Neuwahl zur Verfügung stellen





Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> @ulli1958m, Glückwunsch! Du bist als neuer Gewinner gezogen worden.
> Meld dich bei uns via Unterhaltung.



Geeeeil

Glückwunsch 

Und jetzt stell sich mal einer vor, man hätte das Forum nach Ende des Gewinnspiels dicht gemacht


----------



## ulli1958m (27. März 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Geeeeil
> 
> Glückwunsch
> 
> Und jetzt stell sich mal einer vor, man hätte das Forum nach Ende des Gewinnspiels dicht gemacht


Danke....gut das ich rechtzeitig meine Gewinnabsicht bekannt gegeben habe


----------



## Hering 58 (27. März 2019)

Glückwunsch ulli. Hat sich das Betteln ja gelohnt?


----------



## ulli1958m (27. März 2019)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Man munkelt, schomi ist unterwegs zur Redaktion, da er annahm, nur mit Selbstabholung.


Ne ne....die schicken es mir zu


Hering 58 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch ulli. Hat sich das Betteln ja gelohnt?


Nix gebettelt....habe mich nur zur Wahl gestellt


----------



## sprogoe (27. März 2019)

ulli1958m schrieb:


> Nix gebettelt....habe mich nur zur Wahl gestellt



Neee neee neee,
Kniefälle hast Du gemacht.


----------



## ulli1958m (27. März 2019)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Neee neee neee,
> Kniefälle hast Du gemacht.


In meinen Alter mach ich keinen Kniefall mehr....wie soll ich denn wieder hoch kommen


----------



## phirania (27. März 2019)

Wenn Ulli in die Knie geht kommt er nicht mehr Hoch.....
Deshalb geht er Sonntags auch nicht in die Kirche.
Glückwunsch Ulli.


----------



## ulli1958m (30. März 2019)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> @ulli1958m, Glückwunsch! Du bist als neuer Gewinner gezogen worden.
> Meld dich bei uns via Unterhaltung.


Wollte eben kurz Danke sagen... Gewinn heute angekommen


----------



## Peter_Piper (4. April 2019)

*WIR WOLLEN MEHR GEWINNSPIELE!*


----------



## Christian.Siegler (4. April 2019)

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> *WIR WOLLEN MEHR GEWINNSPIELE!*



Na, dann freut Euch schonmal auf Ostern


----------

